# Best way to clean rough basement concrete floor



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

10% clorox with water and a scrub brush. Let it soak for a while and then scrub and rinse. Open the windows. You don't want to be breathing any nasty fumes. If that doesn't take it off, then get some tri-sodium phosphate (TSP) at Lowes or HD. It's usually packaged as a concrete cleaner. Whatever you use will take some elbow grease and a scrub brush.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Sounds like fun. I kinda had this in mind but figured there was a better way. Would a floor stripping machine work though, at least for the non crawlspace part. I'm thinking of renting one. The ones with the big discs that are use to strip vinyl tile floors before applying new wax.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

I don't know if that would work. Seems like rough concrete would tear up the pads. A carpet scrubber with brushes might work better.


----------

